# Psychatrist and Psychologist jokes



## NicNak (Dec 10, 2008)

A very good friend emailed me these since she knows I have a good sense of humor about my illness.  
I hope no one takes offense to any of these   It is all in fun.

Psychiatrist: What's your problem?
Patient: I think I'm a chicken.
Psychiatrist: How long has this been going on?
Patient: Ever since I was an egg!

--------------------------------------

Patient: Doctor, my wife thinks I'm crazy because I like sausages.
Psychiatrist: Nonsense! I like sausages too.
Patient: Good, you should come and see my collection. I've got hundreds.
------------------------------------------

Two psychiatrists meet on the street. One says to the other,
"You know, I thought I'd been completely analyzed, but yesterday
I experienced the most remarkable Freudian Slip."

The friend nods and waits to hear more...

The first psychiatrist continues, "I was having dinner with my
mother, and I meant to say, 'Please pass the butter', but instead
I said, 'You miserable :badwords:  , you've ruined my life!!!".

------------------------------------------------------

How many psychologists does it take to change a light bulb?
Only one but the light bulb must want to change!
--------------------------------------------------

A man walks into the psychiatrists office with a pancake on his head, fried
eggs on each shoulder, and a strip of bacon over each ear. The shrink, humoring him, asks, 
"What seems to be the problem?" The guy answers, "Doc, I'm worried about my brother."

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2008)

No offense taken NicNak - and thanks for the jokes!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2008)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## NicNak (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed the Jazzey and Daniel


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2008)

I Always enjoy the jokes NicNak!


----------



## amastie (Dec 11, 2008)

:funny:
Thanks, NicNak
amastie


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed them Amastie


----------

